# Some Things I've Learned, Could Save a Newbie Money.



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

If you were just getting started in the game and want a slingshot that will do everything than the Scout should be one of your considerations. Some sling shots also do multi attachments for using bands or tubes OTT or TTF but the Scout is just easier to work with because of the Flip Clips. Changing bands/tubes singles or doubles is really really fast compared to tying them on like you will have to do with other makes unless you spring extra money for the clamping systems offered as upgrades like with the Side Shooter advanced model as an example.

Tying on your bands or tubes works very well but it takes time and when you start shooting 100 plus shots a day just in practice you can be changing your bands once a week or even more and Flip Clips take the laborious task of tying and makes it a quick non issue. The more you look at the Scout, the more you realise that it can be set up with any configuration of flat bands/tubes/chains/balloons that you could ever want to shoot. I can't think of a better slingshot to start with because it will allow you to figure out whether you like hammer grip, or side shootin gangster syle and through the frame or over the top. I started, thinking that I liked a vertical thumb and finger supported grip with over the top bands. I quickly realised that side shooting through the frame was what worked best for me with tubes but only because the tubes allow a better sighting point but flat bands also work well for me in the same setup. And because I had the Scout I was able to figure all of that out without having to buy any other sling shots to be able to try another way of configuring my SS and try different shooting styles..........all on one slingshot.

There are many SS's to try once you really know and have proven to yourself what shooting style is your own and any of the budget SS's in the 10-40 dollar range will shoot just as well as the expensive custom jobs. They perhaps are not quite as pretty thats all, or maybe they are (eye of the beholder). Once you know your shooting style then you can buy a SS that is dedicated to that one style and never have to buy another. My thinking is, if you just buy the Scout to start with you will never need another.

I ordered a second Scout just so I could always have one set up with flat bands and another with tubes for different ammo.

I think most all SS's can be just as accurate as the next. I don't believe that any one is more accurate than another, it just depends on you the shooter and how well you get to know that one slingshot. Any of the really good shooters will tell you that they can shoot accurately with ANY frame, they just need a little time and practice to make the adjustment of going from one to another.

Now just to play devil's advocate I'm gonna suggest something to think about. Consider "Ring Shooters" or "Ringers" as they are sometimes called. I firmly believe that for the home made shooter they are one of the best choices for versatility. Band/tube changes are lightening fast and you can carry multiple band sets, one for hunting, one for target, one for BB's etc and just swap them out as needed or put another way - one band set for each type and size of ammo. Henry from Panama is a great proponent of Ring Shooters, as am I because they just have so many positive attributes going for them.

I remember well when I got back into SS shooting that there were many things to know in order to make that decision about what SS to buy or make. So I would suggest to any Newbie to buy the SS that is going to offer the most versatility to you for the least amount of money spent especially if you haven't tried all the styles and think you might switch to something else. For myself thankfully, I chose the Scout and have never regretted that decision.

For what it's worth, that's my 2 cents.

Good Luck.

Teach


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Teach! You are too kind...but we feel the same way about the Scout as you.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Teach I second that sentiment and applaud your verbal dexterity.

I was lucky enough to get a Scout as my first adult slingshot and I now have over 60 different types and shapes but my Scout is and will always be my first last and best. I was lucky enough to spread the Scout love with another new member on the forum. He asked the question we all ask at the beginning and I immediately said the scout. I sent it to him on loan as I definitely wanted my scout back but it turned out that the newbie was just as smitten as I was so he asked me if he could keep it. My first reaction was NO WAY IN H3LL hahaha but I found the place I got my Scout from (in the UK) still had stock so I purchased a new one and Fred45 got his wish. Everyone was happy.

In my opinion the Scout should be everybodys first adult slingshot and if you have kids they are just as versatile for them as well.

Nathan your second name is very appropriate. You are "The Master". thank you from me and both my kids, (and I'm willing to bet Fred45 will say him too)

Just my 2 cents

Clint


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Scout was one of the first SS I purchased when I started to get back into shooting, and like others before me have said, it is very universal, can be shot left or right handed, can shoot flats or tubes in a OTT or TTF position. It tough as heck and is of good size for a comfortable hold yet not that big where it does fit in a jacket pocket.

I picked up a few "EXTRAS" when Nathan had his big Christmas / New Years Sale too and they all now have nice homes .... but I had to save a couple for myself ;- ) love that dull burnt orange color !

I think a sling shot that is universal in nature is a very important addition to anyone's slingshot collection ... I do like the Scout a lot. ---- although I must admit I like the Torque too ;- ) ......

Hey Nathan, when is the Torque coming out in flat orange, flat olive OD green, and maybe flat mustard yellow ;- ) ..... Just kidding, as I'm in manufacturing as you know and you can't just do something like that on a whim .... being stuck with a color that others don't care for is a real issue ... believe me, I know ;- )

wll


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

The Scout was my first slingshot..............only like 6 months ago.

Love it!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Mr. Clean said:


> The Scout was my first slingshot..............only like 6 months ago.
> 
> Love it!


Don't think you could have made a better choice as your first. I suspect it will long be your favourite too. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

The scout was my second bought slingshot. I loved it soo much until I discovered my style, what works for me; looped tubes, on a low fork with index finger wrapped very high around the fork, and thumb braced high too, MJ style (if am not wrong). I now shoot the Torque exclusively. Today, I ordered the agile toucan, which seems to me to offer the same applications too. Don't get me wrong, the scout is a great slingshot!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the Scout is a fantastic shooter very versatile and bomb proof,i think everybody should have one for a first shooter it works well as a entry level learner and if you only had a scout it is capable to be someones total shooting solution,Nathan Masters definitely designed one helluva all around shooter


----------

